
Ask HN: Does the VC funding a startup affect your decision to accept offer? - afreeusername
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;d like to pose two hypothetical questions for a friend looking for some guidance. First-hand experience or insight into your thought process are both welcome.<p>1) If you received a job offer from a company backed by an investor who had a bad reputation within your peer group, would that affect your decision to join that company? How much might a difficult investor affect the day to day experience of working for a startup?<p>2) If you received a job offer from a company backed by an investor with whom, say, you very much disagreed on social&#x2F;political issues, would you have qualms working for said company? Is working on a fine project with fine people somehow unethical if the fruits of your labor accrue to a person you disagree with?
======
rcavezza
1.) At my company, the board meets quarterly and I don't think I have ever
personally seen them at the office. (The board meetings are at the office).
Our company is approximately 30 employees. The only way this should affect
your decision is if you are foregoing salary in exchange for equity and the
strategic vision is of huge importance to you.

2.) No. I would probably be more likely to take the job.

It's important to be friends with people who have different views than you. I
think I would prefer working in an atmosphere where diverse views exist rather
than living in a bubble.

------
ScottBurson
Some investors have a reputation for pressuring founders to keep their
employee option pools relatively small. That would certainly be an issue for
me.

It would also be a red flag if an investor had a reputation for prematurely
taking control away from the founders.

It could be a problem if an investor had publicly espoused views that I
considered despicable, but I would want to be sure I understood exactly what
they believed before reaching such a conclusion.

------
tdeck
So Peter Thiel then?

